# HandyCam – For recording videos – Pls guide



## sunandoghosh (Oct 2, 2010)

HandyCam – For recording videos – Pls guide 
HI Friends,
Need some urgent very valuable suggestion.
I would like to purchase a Handycam in two three days.
Primary Objective: to record my beautiful moments for life long with my girlfriend –and also use for family events occasions recording
Requirements:
1. Hard disk based (I guess DVD is not cost effective and space constraint)
2. Remote control (so that I can record from distance)
3. Timer based adjustments
4. Good quality (as these videos would be lifelong)
5. Handy or small better (carrying is easier)
6. Available in Hyderabad (and which showroom to purchase exactly from)
7. Good Warranty or Service and reputed brand
Budget is flexible but obviously the cheaper the better.
PLS ADVISE Guys
Anticipating your help and guidance.
Regards
sunando


----------



## msn (Oct 4, 2010)

What is you budget ?? Do u need a SD Cam or and HD Cam ?


----------



## sunandoghosh (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi thanks for ur reply...

My budget is 30k but I can stretch as its a one time purchase for another 5-7 years.

I would want to have more size to store without worrying about need to transfer every now and then to computer.

Pls advise. Thx again


----------



## sunandoghosh (Oct 11, 2010)

pls advisse pls


----------



## msn (Oct 12, 2010)

I think the best camera for you wud be HDR-SR10E. It records High Definition Videos. Video quality is awsome. It allows you to record to either internal 40GB hard disk drive or removable Memory Stick.


But I use CX150 from sony which is a memory stick module. It has 16GB Internal & 16GB Removable card. I prefer flash memory over HDD model is becoz its much lightweight & I can easily switch my external card & videos quickly back and forth using my card reader.


----------



## msn (Oct 12, 2010)

If you want a store in Hyderabad, please get in touch with

PRATYANKARA ELECTRONICS PVT LTD.
 8 - 2 - 120/112/88 & 89/ 4 TO 9 L V PRASAD MARG.APARNA CREST. ADJACENT TO GYMKHANA CLUB ROAD NO. 02 BANJARA HILLS. HYDERABAD - 500016

T:66785533


----------

